# Dana White working to sign Vitor Belfort



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

> It appears as though former UFC light heavyweight champion Vitor Belfort will be maikng his return to the octagon in the very near future.
> 
> UFC President Dana White confirmed that is actively working to get the heavy handed Brazilian back to the UFC during a segment of “Inside the Octagon” that ran during The Ultimate Fighter 9 Finale last evening.
> 
> ...


Source: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/06/21/dana-white-working-to-sign-vitor-belfort/


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I always liked vitor. He hasn't seemed the same since his sister was ubducted. But he finally seems like he is on the right course. I know he is 185 but i would like to see a tito vitor rematch. That was a pretty good tilt.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Working on some more 185 guys? Come on man try to sign Mousasi. He probably wouldn't have crazy demands like Fedor's management and he probably doesn't give a crap about *****. Sign this monster of a man as soon as possible.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just want Vitor to continue whopping ass, wherever ti is


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I hope Dana can get him! I don't know about you guys but I would like to see Vitor Belfort vs. Wanderlei Silva 2!


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

What happens when Jorge Santiago beats him?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll be more impressed if Dana can sign his wife, Joanna Prado. 










"I'm waiting for the f'n call Dana." 

:thumb02:


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I'll be more impressed if Dana can sign his wife, Joanna Prado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trap

that's a man.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

unclehulka13 said:


> trap
> 
> that's a man.


If that's a man, I'll happily be gay. 

Wait... is there a redundancy in my response?


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

That's great news. I would love to see Belfort back in the UFC.:thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

You can't dismiss what Belfort has done since his last Pride run. He's really moving up the ranks at 185 pounds and a return to UFC is a no-brainer.
He better not look past Santiago, though. That's a serious fight for him.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Vitor's got all the tools to be great champion. But I'm still questioning his head. Sure he's looked great in his last few fights. But that's because it's either been against less than stellar opponents in Terry Martin or a fast flash Knock out in a top fighter Matt Lindland. I really wished the Lindland fight would've lasted longer to at least see Vitor either work for a win or he get worked by Lindland. There than we'll see if he's still got his mind right. I'm just afraid he might break down as he has in the past(his post UFC fights). Explosive at first but after being worked by his opponents he breaks down mentally & doesnt have the will to win the fight anymore. It would really suck if that vitor showed up. I like the old Vitor that beat Tank Abbot senseless liuke a bully & threw 1000 punches at Wanderlei. Yeah whew! Now if that Vitor showed up again in teh UFc that would be sweet!


----------

